# wer weisz wie weit er wirft?



## Joe (19. Oktober 2000)

MoinKeine schlechte Frage! Aber das hab ich auch nie festgestellt! Das Problem dabei ist, das man eigentlich keine Möglichkeiten hat, eine Entfernung am Wasser realistisch einzuschätzen, weil keine Bezugspunkte vorhanden sind.

------------------
**** Dicke Fische ****
******* Joe ********


----------



## chippog (19. Oktober 2000)

oft treffe ich angler, die sagen, dass sie so und so weit werfen. doch die allermeisten haben es nie gemessen. wisst ihr, wie weit ihr mit einem kompletten und beködertem Vorfach samt dem für euch üblichen Blei werft??? Neugierig fragt und ------------------
skit fiske wünscht aus göteborg christian, der chippog[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von chippog am 19-10-2000 um 00:17.]


----------



## Joe (19. Oktober 2000)

Hallo Franz,Da magst Du prinzipiel recht haben, aber so genau wissen will ich das eigentlich auch nicht. Ich weiss nicht, wie es da bei Chippog steht!!

------------------
**** Dicke Fische ****
******* Joe ********


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Oktober 2000)

Hallo Chippog!
Ich weis zwar nicht wie weit ich mit Montage werfe aber nur mit Blei war ich schon mal bei 150m.
Es giebt echt Angler die werfen mit Köder 160-180m, aber die standen vorher wochenlang 5 Stunden am Tag auf der Wiese und haben Technik geübt. 
Mein Ding ist das aber nicht. Ich fahre wenn ich kann zum Gaudi auf die Wiese und versuche so weit zu kommen wie es geht. Das übt natürlich auch für das angeln aber sonst ist es nur Spaß.

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****


----------



## MiCo (20. Oktober 2000)

Hallo Leute,
eine einfache Methode um mal festzustellen wie weit man so wirft ist folgende: einfach mal zu hause die Strecke an Schnur ausmessen, die die Rolle bei einer kompletten Kurbelumdrehung einzieht. Am Wasser dann einfach die Kurbelumdrehungen mitzählen und mit dem ausgemessenen Wert multiplizieren. Die Schnurlängen variieren etwa zwischen 0,75m (Spinnrolle) und ca 1m bei Brandungsrollen. Meine Wurfweiten liegen beim Meerforellenangel mit Blinker (~20gr) um die 50m, wobei 60m absolut top sind und beim Brandungsangel um die 100m, hier jedoch stark vom Wind abhängig und eigenem Können.Stets eine extra Schicht Hornhaut auf dem Zeigefinger wünschtMiCo


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (20. Oktober 2000)

Moin Sportfreunde
Wie MS schon sagte gehen wir auch jedes Jahr oder oeffter zum Casting auf eine Wiese. Mein persoenlicher Rekord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 liegt bei gemessenen 152m ohne Montage.


------------------
***** Moderator Brandungsangeln *****
*******www.funfishingteam.de *******


----------



## chippog (21. Oktober 2000)

hut ab fft und jörg! mit nicht ganz optimierter ausrüstung komme ich auf nur 100 meter und bin gespannt wie das mit optimierter wird. da ich gerne aktiv den boden mit ködermontage abfische bedeutet eine längere wurfweite eine länger beangelbare strecke. ausserdem kann ich auf guten seekarten schon mal sehen, mit welchen wurfweiten ich welche tiefen erreiche. so gesehen ist es für mich durchaus eine brauchbare information. es soll da übrigens diesen belgier geben, dessen name ich nicht einmal weiss, der um die dreihundert meter weit "casten" soll, natürlich nur mit nacktem blei. mein nächstes kasten werde mit voll beködertem vorfach machen, einfach um realistische weiten berechnen zu könne. klar, mico, dass mit der anzahl der kurbelumdrehungen liefert eigentlich auch recht gute werte. 

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Franz (21. Oktober 2000)

Hi Chippog,
nicht immer ist der weiteste Wurf - auch der beste ..;-)!
Auf Marienleuchte konnte ich dies feststellen,Bisse (Dorsch) erhielt man nur im 40-50m Bereich ( bei auflandigem Sturm)
Hatte einen Kumpel bei mit ..kam aus Witten ... der eine phantastische Ausrüstung hatte ! Er gab an für die Brandungsrute mit Rolle ( vom Feinsten!!) ca. 2.500,-DM bezahlt zu haben...was ich ihm auch glaube!
Der warf mit dieser Rute ohne sich anzustrengen mind. 150 m raus ( man konnte es kaum noch orten ..wo der Kram im Wasser landete..!
Wie gesagt ... weit ist nicht immer Erfolg versprechend. Samstags war Marienleuchte besetzt mit 60 Angler aus Berlin ..habe dann zu geschaut. Die haben nur 1 Platten rausgeholt !!!!Warum ? Weil die Deppen bis nach Schweden werfen wollten.
Einer war nur éinsichtig und warf den Kram auf 40 m ... der fing ..Dorsch + Platte ...GrußFranz


----------



## chippog (22. Oktober 2000)

hallo franz! danke für den tipp. da ich am liebsten auf sand mit natürlichen ködern angle und das so, dass ich so weit wie möglich rauswerfe und dann langsam aber sicher das vorfach über den boden zurückkurble, bis dass ich die felsenkante erreiche, die oftmals bei ca 30 bis 10 metern raus anfängt, komme ich früher oder später an den fisch. dass was ich allerdings meistens vermeide, sind die felsen selber, wo bei uns oft ne menge "bergtorskar" bergdorsche stehen und wo das vorfach prima hängen bleibt. da geht es dann besser mit kleinen pilkern oder gar weichplastikködern am entsprechenden einzelhaken, was mir allerdings nicht so zusagt. habe ich ausgeworfen, lege oder stelle ich die rute ausser beim essen nicht aus der hand sonder verfolge ständig das geschehen während des langsamen einkurbelns mit zirka einminutigen pausen. der vorteil dieses "zeitlupenspinnfischens" mit natürlichem köder besteht in dem abfischen grosser flächen. finde ich so eine stelle mit guten fischen, landet mein wurf beim nächsten mal natürlich auf ungefähr der gleichen stelle. nur sehr selten werfe ich eine ruhende zweitrute aus. 

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Diemeldorsch (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal auf ei Sportplatz direkt an der Weser getestet, dabei zwei Grundruten im Wasser und Casting als Zeitvertreib:
Wurfweite mit Drahtarmpaternoster:  - 80m
Wurfweite mit geklippten Doppepaternoster 115m
Wurfweite mit geklippten Einzelarm und Impactshield 125 m

..seitdem sind Drahtarmpaternoster nicht mehr in Verwendung, anstatt Watties hatte ich Twisterschwänze montiert


----------



## antonio (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*



MiCo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> eine einfache Methode um mal festzustellen wie weit man so wirft ist folgende: einfach mal zu hause die Strecke an Schnur ausmessen, die die Rolle bei einer kompletten Kurbelumdrehung einzieht. Am Wasser dann einfach die Kurbelumdrehungen mitzählen und mit dem ausgemessenen Wert multiplizieren. Die Schnurlängen variieren etwa zwischen 0,75m (Spinnrolle) und ca 1m bei Brandungsrollen.
> 
> bei der methode wirst du immer auf größere weiten kommen als du tatsächlich geworfen hast.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Duke Nukem (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

Ich habe meine Schnur markiert, ab 50m, alle 5m bis zur 100m Marke. So kann ich 100% realistisch, während des Angelns, sehen wie weit ich werfe. 


  Andreas

  Ps. Ja, ich habe das Datum gesehen.


----------



## antonio (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

du siehst wieviel schnur abgespult wurde aber nicht die tatsächliche wurfweite.
die liegt immer unter deinem "gemessenen" wert.

antonio


----------



## Duke Nukem (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

Natürlich wird erst auf die Markierungen geschaut wenn die Schnur stramm ist  #d


Andreas


----------



## horni 0815 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

Das ist doch ganz einfach die Wurfweite zu ermitteln!
Schnurzähler, die überwiegend fürs Angeln in Norwegen benutzt werden, kaufen, Montage rausfeuern,Schnur straffen, dann den Schnurmesser an die Rute und einkurbeln! So wisst ihr auf einen Meter genau wie weit die Montage drausen lag! Und ja, die Dinger messen recht genau, habe ich nämlich vorher mit dem Zollstock überprüft!
Gruß Horni


----------



## N00blikE05 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

Hallo,

mein persöhnlicher Rekord mit 7.5 gr waren 75m  (Castingsport).
Spaß bei Seite. Richtig gut abschätzen kann man das nicht und der Tipp mit dem Schnurumfang, die Länge auszurechnen geht auch nur grob. Der Umfang variiert mit der Schnurmenge auf der Spule. Daher geht das nur bedingt. Im grunde muss man sich echt aufn Rasen hinstellen und nachmessen, aber es kommt nicht immer auf die Weite an |rolleyes. Man muss sein Gebiet kennen und danach die Wurfweite anpassen!


----------



## Boedchen (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

HÄ?
Das wirklich EINZIGE was realistisch ist ist ab auf den freien Platz und Werfen ^^
Wir haben uns extr ein Messrollgerät gekauft, somit kannst du schon einschätzen was wo und wie weit. Wer dann noch mit Vorfach testen will kann gerne Twister statt wattis nehmen, dann noch ne Makierung und du hast in der Branung zumindestens nen Anhaltspunkt und weist wie weit 100m sind
Das sind nämlich nicht 100X ein Fuss vor dem anderen wie manche meinen


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

Oha, das Thema wird wieder ausarten.

Ich denke die wenigsten werfen ü 100m. 

Erst einmal ist es ein riesen Unterschied auf der Wiese oder am Wasser zu werfen. 
Untergrund, Wind, Schnurbogen, bei Tag oder Dunkelheit etc.
Dann Montage oder keine Montage.

Mit meiner Keulenschnur wo die Farbe regelmäßig wechselt schaffe ich 100m von der Spule zu Werfen. Wie viel ich davon abziehen muss weiß ich nicht. Demnach könnte bei Tageslicht 100m drin sein. Bei Dunkelheit ein klares nein.

Oftmals habe ich auf einem Rasenplatz geübt und gemessen. Dort waren es nach einiger Übung gemessen deutlich ü 100.
Da das Wurfgewicht 10-15 cm im den Boden einschlägt, konnte man auch gut die Schnur straffen um die Messgenauigkeit zu erhöhen. 

150m ist eine stolze Leistung, auch ohne Montage.


----------



## Duke Nukem (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*



Boedchen schrieb:


> HÄ?
> Das wirklich EINZIGE was realistisch ist ist ab auf den freien Platz und Werfen ^^



 Trainingsplatze sind i.d.R. schon deshalb ungeeignet weil sie eben sind. Am Strand steigt der Boden aber zum Land hin an. Wenn man 1 Meter weniger ausholen kann, kostet das locker 15m Weite.
Und natürlich immer gegen den Wind werfen, bei mindesten 3 Bft. |supergri


  Andreas


----------



## elbetaler (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

Meistens liest man in den Fangmeldungen :".....ich habe geworfen, alles was geht!"..... 
Da sollen sich doch die anderen denken, was sie wollen. Die ernsthaft brandeln, haben das längst für sich getestet. Das muss nicht zwingend auf einem Sportplatz oder Acker sein. Am besten, diese Erfahrung direkt vorm/während des Angelns machen. Und zwar "ganz entspannt", wenns noch hell ist.
Ich rede vom Brandungsangeln am Strand. Dort verwende ich ganz gern eine Rute mit Geflechtschnur und eine mit Mono. Zuerst, nach Wahl des Platzes, wird die mit Mono und nur ein entsprechendes Birnenblei, rausgepfeffert. Nach Schnurkontrolle (Kontakt zum Blei) mit schwarzem Edding ca. 10cm vor der Rolle ein Stück einfärben und trocknen lassen. Vorher die Schnur an der Stelle trocken reiben. Jetzt das Blei kontrolliert einkurbeln und eventuell dabei Erkenntnisse zur Grundbeschaffung gewinnen. Das erübrigt sich, wenn man die Stelle "wie seine Westentasche kennt". So, Rute aufs Dreibein, Bügel auf und loslaufen am Strand. Da wär es gut, wenn ein Kumpel bei der Rute bleibt und beobachtet, wann das eingefärbte Stück kommt. So hat man die genaue Länge, kann Kurbeleinzug messen und multiplizieren oder wie man lustig ist.
Beliebt ist auch das einklippen an der Rolle, statt Einfärben. Ich nutze das nur bei diesem Kontrollwurf. Habe beim Werfen mit geklippter Schnur keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Mit 5 kp mehr Wurfkraft kam dann dieses hässliche Geräusch! Dann ist die Montage, inklusive Wurfschnur weg.
Meine Wurfweiten liegen eher nur im Maximum bei 100 Metern, meist deutlich weniger. Ich suche mir eine Stelle mit Struktur oder auch wegen der Wassertiefe oder wo gut Strömung ist. Manchmal bringt so ein "verreckter" Wurf einen schönen Fisch.
Es gibt ja auch bunte Monofile, da geht es auch, rechnerisch die Wurfweite zu ermitteln.

Sicherlich gibt es noch mehr Aspekte, jetzt könnt ihr wieder.


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## kerasounta (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

Alles Relativ !

Für mich ist ein wurf mit Köder und nur einem Einhakensystem meist die Variante die ich wähle im weit zu kommen..umso weniger Montage desto weniger Luftwiderstand..
Natürlich sind Weiten an einem ruhigen Tag mit Köder oder Wurm über 100 meter schon sehr gut...
Da muss man auch wieder unterscheiden, ich kann überhaupt nicht gut mit viel Klamotten und dicker Jacke werfen,
Das heißt im Sommer im t-Shirt fallen mir die 100+ Würfe sehr viel leichter als im Winter mit dicker Jacke.
Ausserdem kommt es auf windrichtung und Tagesform an... Man sollte sich auch ne stelle aussuchen wo man genug Platz hat und eine eben Fläche um ströungsfrei zu werfen...

Ich sehe mich als guten Werfer wenn die Bleie nicht zu schwer sind..also spirch bis 150Gr kann ich meine vollen Kräfte ausschöpfen--
ab einer gewissen Angelzeit und ab 175Gr lässt dann irgendwann auch die Weite nach...ich bin keine 1,80m und wiege unter 90kg...
Denke ein Werfer mit 2M und 130 kg hat ne ganz andere Grenze an Wurfgewicht und kann auch 200Gr evtl. weiter rausbringen als ich oder Andere..
Wenn man bedenkt das es Angler gibt die auch 100+ Würfe machen mit nem 100Gr blei mit entsprechender rute !


----------



## maflomi01 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

nur mal so am rande die meisten 100+ Würfe von Anfängern sind reiner Zufall man zieht voll durch und die Schnur rutscht nicht vom finger oder auch zu früh ( ist mir schon etliche male passiert,obwohl ich die Angel tage an der Küste nicht mehr Zählen kann ) aber plötzlich sieht man nicht mal mehr wo das ganze Gerödel landet ( die Richtung stimmte fast immer ) dabei ist die Erklärung des ganzen ganz einfach : an dem punkt wo die schnur abgehauen ist ist die Rute wirklich voll aufgeladen gewesen ( die meisten haben angst davor die Rute zu zerbrechen , habs ausprobiert mit einer teuren und einer billigen Rute, Rolle war in beiden Fällen die selbe als Schnur hatte ich 0,15er/0,40er Keule Geflecht mit Farbwechsel alle 10m mit vorfach und Wurm, mehrere Würfe mit max. wg und dann versucht beim Wurf die Rute zu zerbrechen beide sind noch Heile ! mit der billigen kam ich ca. 90-100m weit mit der teuren ca 140-150m weit leider muß ich sagen das bei der teuren die beschleuneigung dermaßen stark ist war das ich trotz Impact Shield und einclipens die würmer im Nirvana verteielt habe) der zweite Grund ist das die Rute meistens nicht zum Angler passt und an der Sache mit der Körper Größe und dem Körpergewicht ist sicher auch was dran mehr Körpergrösse und Gewicht damit hat man eigentlich mehr masse und man kann mit der Rute einen Größeren Radius Ziehen und man kann noch eine Längere Rute nehmen dadurch hat man mehr Hebelweg (ist sehr schwer zu erklären ).
Das ganze verliert aber an Bedeutung , warum soll ich 130-150m Werfen wenn die Schuppenträger auf 50m Schwimmen ;+ ich weiß zwar das ich 150m schaffe aber bringen wird es mir nichts


----------



## Boedchen (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

Finde ich ja witzig,
kaum kommt eine frage stellung : Wie weit werft ihr
kommt auch sofort das : Warum soll ich? Wieso dort oder hier oder Gelände ect.
P1: Wer weit wirft macht es meist weil er es KANN, heist ja nicht das es am STrand so gemacht wird, aber die Option ist da.

P2: Was z.bsp. werfen auf einem Platz angeht, ich pers. denke das ist , um annähernd mitreden zu können, schon fast Voraussetzung. Natürlich kann ich auf einem Platz bei Windstille werfen, auch bei Gegenwind, mit viel Platz zum werfen, ODER AUCH NICHT. Also genau wie am Strand auch, oder wollen wir nun noch Pinibler werden und fragen :
An welchem Strand? Bei welchem Wetter? Bei welchem Luftdruck? Mit grossen oder kleinen Würmern ect.??
Ich denke das wenn man sich ein wehnig Zeit nimmt mal auf einem Platz zu werfen viele erst mal realisieren wir weit 100M sind. Was die schräglage angeht...Ähhhm was meint ihr denn was im günstigsten Fall bei 5m Wassertiefe auf einer entfernug von 100m den unterschied zum Sportplatz macht? Werdet hier nun bitte nicht Päpstlicher wie der Papst:vik:


----------



## wurmwerfer (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

Nun ja, zur Schräglage, steh mal in Holland am Deich,
da gibt es nur eine durchgehende Schräge, und schwupp ist dein Drop nen Meter kürzer. 
Überkopf oder OTG geht dann auch kaum in gewohnter Weise.
Fishing-Pendulum ist dann ganz ok.
Ich bin auch der Meinung das 100 m schön lang werden, wenn man die werfen soll. 
Im Übrigen funktionieren diese kleinen Tiefenmesserchen zum anklipsen an die Rute ziemlich gut. Wenn man mal eine Enttäuschung erleben will, misst man halt nach.

Gruß aus dem Pott


----------



## Duke Nukem (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Finde ich ja witzig,
> kaum kommt eine frage stellung : Wie weit werft ihr....



Die Frage lautete : *"wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*" |gr:


Andreas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

Ich weiß - genau mit so einem Tiefenmesser raufgeklipst nach dem Auswurf auch nachgemessen.

Die Rollenumdrehungen haben den Nachteil, dass wenn man richtig weit rausgeworfen hat auch richtig viel Schnur von der Spule runter ist und der Einzug erstmal um einiges kleiner ist beim Einkurbeln.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*



maflomi01 schrieb:


> ich weiß zwar das ich 150m schaffe aber bringen wird es mir nichts



Mit aufgerödelter Montage am Strand? Kasten Radeberger dagegen, siehe unten.



Boedchen schrieb:


> Ich denke das wenn man sich ein wehnig Zeit nimmt mal auf einem Platz zu werfen viele erst mal realisieren wir weit 100M sind.


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Mit aufgerödelter Montage am Strand? Kasten Radeberger dagegen, siehe unten.


 

Stelle noch einen Kasten dazu.:m


----------



## wurmwerfer (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

@Duke Nukem: Glaub mir, Tiefenmesser können auch deine Weite messen, macht der Freundliche auch so.
150 m mit Gerödel? HoHo, wenn das einer mal schafft, nutzt ihm das wohl nicht viel, dann sollte der Haken blank sein.


----------



## Duke Nukem (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*



wurmwerfer schrieb:


> @Duke Nukem: Glaub mir, Tiefenmesser können auch deine Weite messen, macht der Freundliche auch so....



Klar klappt das. Hab doch nie etwas dagegen gesagt.

Ich bleibe aber weiter bei meinen Markierungen an der Schnur. Da weiß ich direkt nach dem Wurf wo mein Köder liegt und nicht erst nach dem Einholen.


Andreas


----------



## Klaus S. (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

179m auf der Wiese ohne irgendein Gerödel
100m am Wasser und das nur bei günstigen Bedingungen
60m bei Gegenwind also Brandungswetter keine Ahnung ob ich die 60m den ganzen Abend schaffe, eher nicht...


----------



## Knispel (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

Soweit ich bisher musste und wo ich nicht hinkam war mir auch denn egal, denn habe ich eben nichts gefangen, damit konnte ich auch leben.


----------



## Klaus S. (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

Klare Frage aber mal wieder Antworten die voll am Thema vorbei sind. Ist es so schwer einfach mal auf Fragen zu antworten und seine Weisheiten für sich zu behalten?

Das es beim praktischen fischen völlig Latte ist wie weit man wirft möchte ich doch sehr bezweifeln. Hab schon öfters voll was auf die Mütze bekommen weil mir einfach die Weite fehlte. Wer weit werfen kann, kann auch kurz fischen... andersherum wird das nichts :m


----------



## Boedchen (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*



klaus s. schrieb:


> klare frage aber mal wieder antworten die voll am thema vorbei sind. Ist es so schwer einfach mal auf fragen zu antworten und seine weisheiten für sich zu behalten?
> 
> Das es beim praktischen fischen völlig latte ist wie weit man wirft möchte ich doch sehr bezweifeln. Hab schon öfters voll was auf die mütze bekommen weil mir einfach die weite fehlte. Wer weit werfen kann, kann auch kurz fischen... Andersherum wird das nichts :m



#6#6#6


----------



## bukare (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> 179m auf der Wiese ohne irgendein Gerödel
> 100m am Wasser und das nur bei günstigen Bedingungen
> 60m bei Gegenwind also Brandungswetter keine Ahnung ob ich die 60m den ganzen Abend schaffe, eher nicht...



Was fischst Du denn für eine Montage??
Bei mir:  Wiese 125m (gemessen) , Wasser 95m (laut Schnurfarben)
            bei Brandung 60m   (mit 0815 Material)


Gruß Renè


----------



## Boedchen (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*



bukare schrieb:


> Was fischst Du denn für eine Montage??
> Bei mir:  Wiese 125m (gemessen) , Wasser 95m (laut Schnurfarben)
> bei Brandung 60m   (mit 0815 Material)
> 
> ...



Bitte nicht böse werden, aber 125 auf dem Platz???
Da heist es üben üben üben


----------



## bukare (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Bitte nicht böse werden, aber 125 auf dem Platz???
> Da heist es üben üben üben



Das ist schon mit viel Üben !!!!!!!!!
(wenig Kraft, aber brauchbare Technik,  glaube ich)


----------



## Boedchen (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*



bukare schrieb:


> Das ist schon mit viel Üben !!!!!!!!!
> (wenig Kraft, aber brauchbare Technik,  glaube ich)



Du, wenn es dir reicht reicht es mir mit sicherheit. 
Das wichtigste ist der spass, der rest doch nebensache.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

Morgen.

Gestern gegen den Wind in Eckernförde geschätzte 60m.

Das glaubt man nur, wenn man es macht.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Dorschgreifer (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

Offiziell bei einer Landesmeisterschaft vermessen 168m bei 4 Bft. Gegenwind auf einer Wiese. Geworfen nach den Regeln für solche Veranstaltungen, gerader Überkopfwurf, ohne Ablegen und ohne Anlauf oder ähnliches.

0,30mm monofile Schnur und 175g Blei.


----------



## D3rFabi (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

habe mal gelesen, dass manche wassereimer benutzen, um das blei vor dem wurf einzutauchen und die rute so voll aufzuladen. macht das eigentlich wirklich einer?


----------



## Fietzer (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

und was soll das bringen?
achso: 247 m nur blei; mit vorfach noch nicht gemessen ( reicht auf jeden fall um fische zu fangen)
gruß fietzer


----------



## D3rFabi (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

naja, größerer widerstand bei der wurfbewegung, ein "sprung-effekt" beim austreten des bleis aus dem wassereimer -> größere wucht. bin absolut kein brandungsangler, deswegen frage ich ja, ob das wirklich einer macht. habe blos mal gelesen, dass das in england wohl so betrieben wird...


----------



## doc040 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*



D3rFabi schrieb:


> naja, größerer widerstand bei der wurfbewegung, ein "sprung-effekt" beim austreten des bleis aus dem wassereimer -> größere wucht. bin absolut kein brandungsangler, deswegen frage ich ja, ob das wirklich einer macht. habe blos mal gelesen, dass das in england wohl so betrieben wird...


Moin,moin, aha wieder was dazu gelernt|bigeyes,da es ja aus England kommen soll,kurze Aufklärung,die werfen oft mit Multis und da ist so ein Sprungeffekt gefolgt von einem Wegwerfeffekt und zwar der Schnurtüddel!:k Das was aus England kam ,war der Wurf mit einem Stück Regenrohr,was hinter einem plaziert worden ist,ähnlich Effekt, der Brighton Cast.Mfg doc


----------



## Pinguin (11. März 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

Hallo im Net,
die Frage war mir auch sehr wichtig. Ich habe nach ein wenig Ügerlegung,
mein Tiefenmesser falsch rumm auf die Rute montiert. Ohne Hakenmontage
ausgeworfen und die Schur auf den Tiefenmesser gelegt und eingeholt.
Hallo (beim Auswurf natürlich nicht auf den Tiefenmesser legen)!!!
Siehe da, auf den Meter genau ablesbar.  So konnte ich die Wurfeigen-
schaften meiner neuen Ruten+Rollen+Schnur sehr schön prüfen.
Übrigens zum Weitwurf benutze ich Monoschnur oder noch besser die
Nanofil von Berkley. Rollen mit geflochtener Schnur haben 20-25%
weniger Wurfweite erreicht!
Petri Heil Henrik


----------



## degl (11. März 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

Boah Henrik,

da bist du der Erste, der diese Beobachtung gemacht hat......;+

Meißt herrscht hier der "Disput" darüber, wieviel WEITER man mit Geflechtschnüren wirft........aber das es jetzt Erkenntnisse git, das es sogar 20-25% kürzer raus gehen soll;+;+

Ich mags kaum glauben, werfe ich doch eher etwas weiter........#c#c

gruß degl

P.s. ein büschen wenigstens


----------



## MortyHH (11. März 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

Also mit der richtigen Rute wirfste sogar 40 meter weiter oder degl?


----------



## angelnmike (11. März 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

Och Leute,ist docch voll egal wie weit man werfen kann.Ich kann auch richtig weit werfen,aber meistens fangen die anderen in der ersten Rinne.Also,immer schauen wo was läuft.:vik:


----------



## Rosi (11. März 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*



Pinguin schrieb:


> Hallo im Net,
> die Frage war mir auch sehr wichtig. Ich habe nach ein wenig Ügerlegung,
> mein Tiefenmesser falsch rumm auf die Rute montiert. Ohne Hakenmontage
> ausgeworfen und die Schur auf den Tiefenmesser gelegt und eingeholt.
> ...



Moin, warum so umständlich? Oft steht der Einzug/Umdrehung irgendwo in der Beschreibung deiner Rolle. Zur Not kann man auch selbst messen. Wenn man den Einzug hat, braucht man doch blos noch die Umdrehungen beim Einholen zählen. Schon hast du die Wurfweite ausgerechnet.


----------



## degl (13. März 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*



MortyHH schrieb:


> Also mit der richtigen Rute wirfste sogar 40 meter weiter oder degl?


 
Wen man bedenkt, welche "Bandbreite" an richtigen Ruten erwerbar sind

Also mein pers. Wurfweite liegt um die 120m und die erreiche ich nur bei besten Bedingungen und auch nicht den ganzen Abend...........nur mit nem 1-Hakenvorfach und auf keinen Fall gegen den Wind............

gruß degl


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. März 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*



degl schrieb:


> Boah Henrik,
> 
> da bist du der Erste, der diese Beobachtung gemacht hat......;+
> 
> ...


 
Ne Detlef, eine neue Erkenntnis ist das nicht, ich habe es auch schon oft genug geschrieben, dass mir die geflochtene auf dem Sportplatz keinen Weitenvorteil gebracht hat, sondern eher das Gegenteil (0,33er Keulenschnur zu 0,15 Fireline).

Alerdings keine 20-25%, sondern eher bis 5% weniger Weite.


----------



## Schnürlwascher (14. März 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin, warum so umständlich? Oft steht der Einzug/Umdrehung irgendwo in der Beschreibung deiner Rolle. Zur Not kann man auch selbst messen. Wenn man den Einzug hat, braucht man doch blos noch die Umdrehungen beim Einholen zählen. Schon hast du die Wurfweite ausgerechnet.


Die Angabe zum Schnureinzug pro Umdrehung ist mMn Mist. Je nachdem wieviel Schnur gerade auf der Rolle ist, ist der Spulendurchmesser entweder größer oder kleiner. D.h. es wird mal mehr und mal weniger Schnur pro Kurbelumdrehung eingeholt. 
Ich denke diese Angabe ist nur ein Mittelwert.


----------



## angelnmike (14. März 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*



Schnürlwascher schrieb:


> Die Angabe zum Schnureinzug pro Umdrehung ist mMn Mist. Je nachdem wieviel Schnur gerade auf der Rolle ist, ist der Spulendurchmesser entweder größer oder kleiner. D.h. es wird mal mehr und mal weniger Schnur pro Kurbelumdrehung eingeholt.
> Ich denke diese Angabe ist nur ein Mittelwert.


So isses!!!!!!!!!!!!!:vik:Endlich hat es einer geschrieben.


----------



## Michael_05er (14. März 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*



Belian schrieb:


> Relativ, bei ner 0,10er fireline macht sich das kaum bis garnicht bemerkbar wie in meinem fall, bei ner 0,40er Mono mag das schon eher zutreffen#6


Unterschätze nicht die Mathematik |supergri Wenn 5mm Füllhöhe fehlen ist das 1 cm Durchmesser weniger, also 3,15cm Umfang weniger. Bei einer Übersetzung von 1:6 sind das satte 18,9cm weniger Einzug bei einer Kurbelumdrehung. Bei 100 Kurbelumdrehungen von "niedrig" bis "voll" sind das im Schnitt knapp 10cm weniger, man liegt also schnell 10 Meter daneben mit seiner Schätzung.

Ich vermute bei der Angabe zum Schnureinzug, dass da ein Maximalwert angegeben ist, also der Schnureinzug bei optimal gefüllter Rolle, den man erst auf den letzten Metern erreicht.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## angelnmike (14. März 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*



Belian schrieb:


> Moin, das ist ja was ich meine, mit ner 0,10er fireline auf ner longcast Spule und ner wurfweite von sagen wir mal 160m verringert sich der Durchmesser so gut wie garnicht und wenn ich dann am Ende bis auf +\- 5meter weiß wie weit ich geworfen habe dann ist das für mich ausreichend:m



160m.Alter Ede.Warum kommst Du nicht mal mit auf´n Acker.Nicht auszudenken wie weit Du da erst wirfst.Da ist doch potenzial drin.


----------



## fishinglikeaBoss (14. März 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

Ich hab da ich außer angeln mir die zeit mit meinem luftgewehr vertreibe ein distanzmessgerät funktioniert wie nen fernglas bzw fernrohr hab das auf'm fussbalplatz mal abgemessen komme da auf ca 130 bis160m mit 130g  ist mal so mal soo


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (14. März 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*



Joe schrieb:


> MoinKeine schlechte Frage! Aber das hab ich auch nie festgestellt! Das Problem dabei ist, das man eigentlich keine Möglichkeiten hat, eine Entfernung am Wasser realistisch einzuschätzen, weil keine Bezugspunkte vorhanden sind.
> 
> ------------------
> **** Dicke Fische ****
> ******* Joe ********



Mit Google Maps und parallelen Würfen zum Ufer kann mans recht genau ermitteln.


----------



## doc040 (14. März 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

Moin,moin Wiese, dann weiss man es ganz genau,alles andere ist wage Vermutung. Schnurbogen etc. Mfg doc


----------



## Michael_05er (14. März 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*



fishinglikeaBoss schrieb:


> hab das auf'm fussbalplatz mal abgemessen komme da auf ca 130 bis160m mit 130g  ist mal so mal soo


Alter Schwede, was habt Ihr denn für Fußballplätze, bei uns sind die nicht so lang |bigeyes


----------



## wurmwerfer (17. März 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

Also für uns reichen die Fussballplätze fürs werfen auch nicht mehr.
Auf der Wiese mit Multi:
am Anfang waren das so 60-70 m
nach einem halben Jahr knapp unter 100 m
jetzt nach 3/4 Jahr etwa 120 m 
Alles mit Lacrosseball =150 gr als Übungsgewicht und  wöchentlichem Training,
übt Ihr auf der Wiese mehr?
Am Wasser ????


----------



## angelnmike (18. März 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

Also wir üben viel am NOK bei Brunsbüttel.Aber meistens nur mit Sternbremse auf um den bewegungsablauf beim Pendeln drauf zu bekommen.Wenn man mal offen wirft muß man sch schräg werfen um nicht immer ins gestrüpp zu werfen.Aber funktioniert ganz gut.


----------



## Kxgxlxs67 (18. März 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

Hi,

geübt habe ich immer beim U-Boot Bunker Valentin.

Ich habe die Einholrate der Spule abgemessen, ausgeworfen (Pendelwurf) und  anschließend die Kurbelumdrehungen gezählt.

Dann habe ich die Schnur entsprechend der gezählten Kurbelumdrehungen auf der Wiese abgewickelt, bin dann die Strecke mit Schritten (ca.1m/Schritt) abgeschritten und habe anschließend den geschätzten Schnurbogen abgezogen.

Mit den gemessenen knapp über 100m war ich zwar nicht zufrieden, aber Übung macht den Meister.

Wie machen die Surfcaster das denn eigentlich?

Haben die so´n Entfernungsmesser-Einrad?

Viele Grüße aus Bremen-Nord


----------



## antonio (18. März 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*



Kugelis67 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> geübt habe ich immer beim U-Boot Bunker Valentin.
> 
> ...



da sind jetzt schon drei variable werte in deiner gleichung und nicht ein konstanter wert, wie willst du da auf ein einigermaßen genaues ergebnis kommen.

antonio


----------



## angelnmike (19. März 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

Kommt doch endlich mal zum Werfen nach Kiel bei einer unserer Veranstaltungen wenn das Feld aufgebaut ist.Da kann dann jeder sehen wie weit er wirft oder auch nicht ´.Es werden da einige sein die sich sehr wundern.#6


----------



## Boedchen (19. März 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*



angelnmike schrieb:


> Kommt doch endlich mal zum Werfen nach Kiel bei einer unserer Veranstaltungen wenn das Feld aufgebaut ist.Da kann dann jeder sehen wie weit er wirft oder auch nicht ´.Es werden da einige sein die sich sehr wundern.#6



Nö ich trau mich nicht, ihr Pösen steckt ja erst ab 100 ab


----------



## xbxmxnn (19. März 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

Nur zur Markierung, das Messnetz beginnt bei 180, aber wir könnten rückwärts messen.


----------



## Boedchen (19. März 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*



Abumann schrieb:


> Nur zur Markierung, das Messnetz beginnt bei 180, aber wir könnten rückwärts messen.



Ach so, Ich verstehe ICH darf ab der 100ter Marke werfen ^^
Sehhr löblich |supergri


----------



## Kxgxlxs67 (25. März 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*



antonio schrieb:


> da sind jetzt schon drei variable werte in deiner gleichung und nicht ein konstanter wert, wie willst du da auf ein einigermaßen genaues ergebnis kommen.
> 
> antonio



Hallo,

klar, hast ja recht. Wenn man das auch nur etwas ernsthafter machen möchte ist es  so wie ich es gemacht habe natürlich völliger Humbug.

Viel Grüße aus Bremen-Nord

Sascha


----------



## Boedchen (11. April 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*



Kugelis67 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Wie machen die Surfcaster das denn eigentlich?
> 
> ...



Also da kann ich nur von Uns reden, JA wir haben so ein Einrad Messwagen und fangen an ab 100M in 20m Marken mit Markierungsfarbe zu Arbeiten. Das Allerdings nur wenn gewünscht, nicht bei jedem Treffen da es dort dann mehr optisch darum geht seine Technik zu verbessern.


----------



## Kxgxlxs67 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: wer weisz wie weit er wirft?*

Hi,

wär´bestimmt mal interessant bei so einem Wettbewerb zuzugucken.

Viele Grüße aus Bremen-Nord


----------

